# Question about alternative liners for soap molds



## gigisiguenza (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a roll of 100% rubber drawer liner material that is perfectly flat and smooth. Got it at the dollar store  Can I use this to create a liner for a soap mold?

I also have several cans of Plasti Dip (a rubber coating product usually used to coat tool handles) that I've used to make the bottoms of my crochet house slippers nonslip. Could I use it to.coat the inside of a soap mold?

TIA


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've heard of people use the drawer liners, though I haven't tried it myself.   The plasti Dip might be interesting.  I'm not that adventurous when it comes to testing my molds.  I do know the thin plastic cutting boards from the dollar store work to line the molds though.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Oct 29, 2015)

I use vinyl shelf paper to line my round pipe molds, works a treat.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 30, 2015)

I may try the plasti dip . Will let ya know how it goes


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 2, 2015)

My Mylar just arrived while I was away (it's 1m x 10m!) which I'll use to make a folded liner for my moulds


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 2, 2015)

I use these cheap silicone liners for my column mold:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/30x40cm-...-Clay-Pastry-Tool-Rolling-HKCUS-/151689503339

But EG's is cheaper still!


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Nov 2, 2015)

*Here's the solution I found*

Here is a link to the plastic placemats that I use.  Although I got mine for $1.99 at a Thrift Store!  They work great for me!
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I4WL65E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Hope this helps,


----------



## Deedles (Nov 2, 2015)

I picked up a pkg of 3 cutting mats at Walmart today for less than $5.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Color-Flexible-Cutting-Mat/20531370


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 3, 2015)

I have never understood how the placemats work. Don't they leak where the sides meet the bottom? Or am I picturing it wrong?


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 3, 2015)

PinkCupcake said:


> I have never understood how the placemats work. Don't they leak where the sides meet the bottom? Or am I picturing it wrong?




Silicone mats can be joined with glue. 

I have seen people use grey tape to hold the placemats together.


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 3, 2015)

I have used the thin plastic cutting mats from the dollar tree. I made liners for my molds. I taped them together with the grey duct tape. I have used the same one in several batches and it is still good. Doesn't leak at all.

Mary Lou


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 3, 2015)

:crazy:Well, of course! Tape! Don't I feel silly. I guess that's what happens when I can't sleep and I read about soap in the middle of the night.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't know that you are silly. I only knew because I saw a video of someone trying it out. It seems a pretty labour intensive method.


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 3, 2015)

I haven't seen the video but what I did was really easy. I used 1 piece for the bottom and sides. I scored it where the fold would be and that made the fold easy. Then I measured the ends. I cut them and taped them to the side- bottom piece. I have used them over and over. It beats cutting freezer paper every time I used a mold. Just be sure you use the slick side for the inside so the soap slides right out.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Nov 4, 2015)

I got 3 cutting mats from the reject shop for $3. but DH does have some of that plastic spray paint around here..... hehehehe I see me stealing it and giving it a try


----------



## Lee242 (Nov 4, 2015)

I had some very thin plastic sheets that I cut to fit and just peal them off the loaf. 
I make my own molds with wood and use 1/4" plastic squares for the ends. One end sits in a slot and the other is movable.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Nov 5, 2015)

Has any one seen these plastic mats in a larger size? My mold is 35" long and I'd love to be able to use these instead of paper. Or any other suggestions?


----------



## Lee242 (Nov 7, 2015)

look in the window section of a chain hardware store like Lowes they have a plastic area with thin sheets that is what I use.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Nov 7, 2015)

Lee242 said:


> look in the window section of a chain hardware store like Lowes they have a plastic area with thin sheets that is what I use.



Thank you!


----------



## Deedles (Nov 9, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I may try the plasti dip . Will let ya know how it goes



GiGi...did you try the Plasti-Dip yet? I have a friend who used it on some bike parts to cover some chrome in order to see if she liked the look before going through the expense of powder coating. Anyway....the Plasti-Dip had a bit of a rough texture to it. I don't know if there's different finish options but you might paint something as a test before you do your mold. Then again, it easily peels off!
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 9, 2015)

Deedles said:


> GiGi...did you try the Plasti-Dip yet? I have a friend who used it on some bike parts to cover some chrome in order to see if she liked the look before going through the expense of powder coating. Anyway....the Plasti-Dip had a bit of a rough texture to it. I don't know if there's different finish options but you might paint something as a test before you do your mold. Then again, it easily peels off!
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Not yet, haven't had time, but I want to try it soon. When I do I will post for sure


----------



## dillsandwitch (Nov 9, 2015)

If i get time this weekend im gonba also give the plastic paint a go. Will report back how it goes


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 11, 2015)

Finally my Mylar arrived and I got time to make the liners -





So I have to tape them in place, but this is just a trial for my next mould (8.8kg or 19lb) slab where paper would be a pain. Mylar should be able to fold without splitting, so I'm trying it out on a smaller scale to see how it goes


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 21, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Finally my Mylar arrived and I got time to make the liners -
> 
> View attachment 17558
> 
> ...




So your other alternative would be to make your own silicone liners. Does Mylar breath better than silicone?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 21, 2015)

For me the key is that it is better to open up, unlike silicon. As it turns out, my current folding method led to a bit of cracking so I'll be trying something different next time


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 21, 2015)

Glad cling wrap works too. I wrap each piece of the mould and fasten the wood together. 
Works good enough for the hobby maker like me and I can get three or four uses without replacing the liner.

Glad press 'n' seal - NOT cling wrap. DW corrected me. Apparently, they aren't the same.


----------

